# Intranet site for Troubleshooting



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I am working for a phone support tech support company and my advisors came to me as they had seen some of the pages i worked on and wanted me to create a troubleshooting page for them. The problem is that, the site idea they had was to have each problem have a separate page and instructions then two link buttons at the bottom of each page with options. If you click one of those links, it will take you to another page with more instructions and so on. I suggested using something like Bubbl.us. I am curious if you guys can think of something better. Also, we have the problem of how to control who can access it without using logins like maybe a single user who can be using it from multiple computers at the same time. Another issue is that our intranet may not be able to be used for hosting the page so we need options. 

I am coming to you guys as I am in no way a professional at web design and such.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## xbonez (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a look at Bubbl.us and I'm not sure why you would need something like that or a troubleshooting website.

I'd suggest creating a regular website (using a backend of PHP, ASP.NET or any other scripting language), and have all your answers and other data in a database. 
Unless your site needs to have live interaction with a technician or something, you should not need a flash based website like Bubbl.us. Even if you do need chat, all you need is a small chat module.

You say you want to control who can access it without requiring login. What limitation do you want to place on users? Do you want to make sure it is only being internally? Ideally, for purely internal use the website should be hosted on the company's servers. However, if that is not an option and you must host it on a public webserver, you can filter out users who's IP address does not match the company's. (This is not a good method though).
Alternatively, if you're using ASP.NET, you can pass a user's NT credentials to the website and use that for authentication.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2011)

xbonez said:


> I had a look at Bubbl.us and I'm not sure why you would need something like that or a troubleshooting website.
> 
> I'd suggest creating a regular website (using a backend of PHP, ASP.NET or any other scripting language), and have all your answers and other data in a database.
> Unless your site needs to have live interaction with a technician or something, you should not need a flash based website like Bubbl.us. Even if you do need chat, all you need is a small chat module.
> ...



We are using the site as a information site for the agents on the floor. some of them (most of them) unfortunately only have the meager tech training we went through for the job with no real world experience. Most of them had never heard of ipconfig or msconfig. Let alone the procedure for cleaning up a computer to improve performance.


----------

